
Tesla proposes large grid-connected home solar project in Australia - doener
https://electrek.co/2018/02/04/tesla-powerwall-solar-virtual-power-plant/
======
patall
Typical Tesla does X article. Its about the future, its going to be the
biggest of its kind, not even trying to compare whats already existing.

One other (counter) example woule be next-kraftwerke ([https://www.next-
kraftwerke.com/](https://www.next-kraftwerke.com/)), an already existing
virtual power plant with 4300+ connected producers, 3500MW potential output
(more than anything claimed in the article) and also 100% renewable (including
wind, solar, water, wind2hydrogen etc.). And there certainly others...

~~~
Animats
Right. Change title to "Tesla proposes large grid-connected home solar project
in AU."

~~~
dang
Done. Thanks!

------
robbiep
In the wake of the 100MWh battery in SA and now with this, there are going to
be some ramifications politically come election time at the end of the year...
Liberal energy policy holdouts are being pushed towards a more progressive
view by weight of progress

